# Hello



## lightfreak (Apr 10, 2005)

Hello, I am 16 years old, and in love with technical theatre. I am curently attending high school, and am in grade 11. I am from Oakville, Ontario Canada. I think I want to end up with Technical Theatre as a profession. I am curently doing lights and sound for my High School.

L


----------



## avkid (Apr 10, 2005)

Hello and welcome to Controlbooth. I see you are in the same situation I once was(long story). Anyhow, have fun and don't be a stranger!!

-The OFFICIAL WELCOME WAGON (PART 1 OF 2)


----------



## Peter (Apr 10, 2005)

Welcome!!!

Oakville... hmm ... I know some kids from up that way.... (and I live in MA, USA!) Welcome to controlbooth.com! Please dont make this your one and only post on the forums! Most of us are students just like you and we value any input you may have on any of the topics being discussed here. Hopefully you'll learn from us and we'll learn from you! 

Welcome to ControlBooth.com!
--The Official Welcome Wagon (part 2) 

[wow, are avkid and I actualy the first two to welcome you, and in the correct order too... wow, it's been a while since that happened!]


----------



## avkid (Apr 10, 2005)

but you put the wrong number!


----------



## Peter (Apr 10, 2005)

all fixed! (oops!)


----------



## Dan-Greaves (Apr 14, 2005)

hi ya and welcome to control booth, i have only been here a couple of months and all the people here r REALLY friendly and happy to help. They take me seriously too (I'm only 12). Most other sites just ignore me because of my age. This site RULES. Welcome Again.


----------



## echostryk (Apr 14, 2005)

Always great to see another Canadian on the site...
Welcome!


----------

